# My Grandfather received his 9th Dan the year I was born, been in my blood since birth.



## Drew Ahn-Kim (Jan 2, 2016)

Hey guys,
My names Drew Ahn-Kim, a Black Belt in Taekwondo under Grandmaster Kyongwon Ahn who happens to be my grandfather.  After 3 years living in Cincinnati, training 5 times a day at minimum, receiving my jr. black belt, and winning 2 Ohio State Medals (qualifying for Jr. Olympics), my parents moved us to Japan where Taekwondo was far and few between.  I've taken a long journey through trying to adapt to Karate at age 12/13 in Japan, to trying Judo, before moving back to Hawaii and picking up Boxing and eventually studied the Thai and Dutch styles of Kickboxing.

I started Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu while at university and it has been my main martial art that I compete in and am passionate about.

However, as the last Ahn, to still actively be a practicing Martial Artist, and due to the several long discussions I've had with my grandfather I've begun to re-introduce Taekwondo into my training on a very serious level.  I do not know where this journey will take me, but I wish to be promoted a final time by my grandfather who is not only my master but also my friend, my hero, and a man who has changed the lives on thousands.

Much love to all my brothers and sisters in the Martial Arts.

Oss.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 2, 2016)

Ciao welcome aboard! I am sure your grandfather would be content to know he has inspired you so! Look forward to hearing more about your journey!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 2, 2016)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 2, 2016)

welcome to MT.
Is there any chance you are related to the Grand master Ahn who taught in Texas during the late 1960's and early 1970's?


----------



## Drew Ahn-Kim (Jan 2, 2016)

There's a chance, do you know his first name?


----------



## kuniggety (Jan 3, 2016)

Where do you train BJJ in Hawaii? I recently moved to Oahu and started training under Jay Penn at the Waikele UFC gym. About a year and a half ago, when passing through town, I trained with Todd Tanaka of Team HK/Relson Gracie.


----------



## Drew Ahn-Kim (Jan 3, 2016)

kuniggety said:


> Where do you train BJJ in Hawaii? I recently moved to Oahu and started training under Jay Penn at the Waikele UFC gym. About a year and a half ago, when passing through town, I trained with Todd Tanaka of Team HK/Relson Gracie.



I did a lot of privates at the time, wasn't till I went to Montreal for college when I trained on a serious basis.  Do you live in town?  I've heard great things bout Relson's as well as Technics, and as I've done a lot of training under an Alliance Black Belt I'm biased towards Alliance Honolulu.


----------



## kuniggety (Jan 3, 2016)

I think Technics is a Relson affiliate school too. Like half of the schools here are. I actually checked out Alliance but the commute wasn't desirable for me. I'm in the Air Force and live on Hickam. I'm right in the middle from everything so everywhere is a 20+ min drive since I'm not in any of the Oahu cities/communities.


----------



## yak sao (Jan 5, 2016)

You are very fortunate to have such a legacy.
If he is still with you, learn all you can from your grandfather while there is still time. I know he is very proud to know that what you are doing is a direct result of what he began.


----------



## Buka (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm getting all nostalgic reading this thread. I did most of my bjj training in Hawaii, but it was a long time ago. (sigh)


----------



## Langenschwert (Jan 6, 2016)

This thread gives me feels. I'm not entirely comfortable with that.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 9, 2016)

In answer to post 5 
Yee Mo Ahn
or Ahn Yee Moo 
all I ever knew was he waas Grandmaster Ahn


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome to MT


----------

